# maps of bristol



## wiskey (Aug 27, 2006)

i want a map which shows the postcode boundaries of bristol (pref with some roads to help with locations). 

can i find one  no. 

i'm bidding on a bristol/bath a-z on ebay but it will take a while.

does anybody know where i can find one meantime? i'm having a nightmare with trying to find a flat 

thanks


----------



## laptop (Aug 27, 2006)

www.streetmap.co.uk will show you where the centre of a postcode is, if you enter just the first three characters (BS1, BS2, BS3...)


----------



## wiskey (Aug 27, 2006)

cheers, thats sorta what i wanted.


----------



## The Lone Runner (Aug 27, 2006)

are you moving to Brizzle then?


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 27, 2006)

also http://www.multimap.com

No really difference to streetmap, except each seems to be missing the odd street name, so between the two you should be able to locate everywhere.


----------



## wiskey (Aug 27, 2006)

neither of them show up postcode boundaries though. 

yes LR looks like we're seriously thinking about it


----------



## zenie (Aug 27, 2006)

I know I have a Bristol map book - but it's at my Mum's  

Can ask her to bring it up if you wanna borrow it


----------



## wiskey (Aug 27, 2006)

cheers - i have one coming 

i wanted an online one in the interim. its so cunfusing


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 27, 2006)

This seems to have a crude outline of the boundaries. But it looks like you may have to pay for a street by street boundary, unless you can manage to overlap the multimap and streetmaps onto it somehow?

Looks like what you're looking for though.  

(click on the maps).
http://www.geoplan.com/Products/ProductDetail.asp?cat=300&page=305&Pid=GECICM0602#


----------



## wiskey (Aug 27, 2006)

lol thats the site i've been using


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 27, 2006)

wiskey said:
			
		

> lol thats the site i've been using



I see, so you want exactly the same thing but for free?  

Not sure if that's possible I'm afraid, but if you search and search and search again you may well find a pirate copy, but by then you may have spent more than the £30 it will cost you just to buy it in terms hours spent searching.


----------



## Velouria (Aug 27, 2006)

This help?

http://www.property-prices.co.uk/areas/Bristol/districts/BS9/Bristol-BS9-uk-house-prices.html

Not a map per se, but might help you out.


----------



## wiskey (Aug 27, 2006)

sort of

ta. 

I shouldnt have to pay to see a map of postcodes for the country i live in


----------



## Velouria (Aug 27, 2006)

wiskey said:
			
		

> sort of
> 
> ta.
> 
> I shouldnt have to pay to see a map of postcodes for the country i live in


Pfft, we live under a New Labour govt ... what do you expect, socialism or something?


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 27, 2006)

wiskey said:
			
		

> I shouldnt have to pay to see a map of postcodes for the country i live in



Absolutely. It is shocking the ways in which everything is being privatised, right down to the finest minutae of life. I have more problems with this in some ways, than with the larger scale privatisations, as it robs us of our ability to make the most personal decisions in life without having to pay for it on every single level.


----------



## wiskey (Aug 30, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Absolutely. It is shocking the ways in which everything is being privatised, right down to the finest minutae of life. I have more problems with this in some ways, than with the larger scale privatisations, as it robs us of our ability to make the most personal decisions in life without having to pay for it on every single level.


i will admit its slightly irritating. esp as i've been outbid on my bristol a-z on ebay, with 7 days to go


----------

